# heavy duty miticides...



## MoreWater (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone familiar with miticides? I'm looking at the offerings over at rosemania and debating what to get. They will mostly be used on orchids (paphs and phals and sarco) and gesneriads. I don't think neem is a viable option at this point, and it won't work well on the possible cyclamen mite problem anyway. ugh.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 23, 2007)

Tetrasan. It is supposed to work really well and will move through the leafs to get eggs on the underside. Check out Peter Lin's phal forum (bigleaforchids.com) they talk about it quite often. Not cheap, but really good.

Kyle


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 24, 2007)

Avid works very well


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks - will do.

I've heard gesneriad growers say that a lot of mites have developed a resistance to Avid, and as some of the plants I need to treat are gesneriads.....


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2007)

Tertrasan gets the eggs, so mites can't easily develop a resistance.


----------

